# Giricek More Important than Shaq?



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I was just thinking that the Suns really missed a reliable 3pt shot from the perimeter players this season since Barbosa and Bell have been anything but reliable from the outside this season. They got a good shooter in Giricek and do you think that that has been the REAL difference in the Suns quality of play of late? It just looks like the floor has opened up immensely and now Bell and Barbosa have just got hot so do you think it's the outside 3pters that are finally finding their way in or is it truly Shaq?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd like to vote "They both have done their part" without the "but Amare is the difference" part. In our wins over the Celtics and Spurs I think Shaq is a big factor. He allows us to play slow and physical. Also, I think Shaq's presence has allowed Amare to improve. To win against fast high-scoring teams we're going to need Giricek to be a factor. As they both improve and get more comfortable in our system, I think we're going to be a very tough match up for any team.

If I had to choose though, I'd say acquiring Shaq has been more important. His presence (on and off the court) is what makes the difference.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Our 3 point shooting is so critical. As good as Amare is, and as much as an impact as Shaq has had (specifically rebounding), this team is only actually a dangerous team when Bell and Barbosa are on from long range. If Giricek can add some consistent 3 pt shooting it will help our offense infinitely.

I don't even worry about Amare. I know come playoff time he'll be putting up 27 and 12. I definitely don't worry about Nash, although his turnover thing lately has been cause for some concern. I worry about Barbosa who just disappeared last year against the Spurs. He's sooooo inconsistent. And we need him, bad.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Giricek sure helps hitting his outside shots, but that doesnt make the same impact as Shaq getting a lot of defensive rebounds as well as protecting the paint and making opposite players think twice before driving to the rim...


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Arclite said:


> Our 3 point shooting is so critical. As good as Amare is, and as much as an impact as Shaq has had (specifically rebounding), this team is only actually a dangerous team when Bell and Barbosa are on from long range. If Giricek can add some consistent 3 pt shooting it will help our offense infinitely.
> 
> I don't even worry about Amare. I know come playoff time he'll be putting up 27 and 12. I definitely don't worry about Nash, although his turnover thing lately has been cause for some concern. *I worry about Barbosa who just disappeared last year against the Spurs. He's sooooo inconsistent.* And we need him, bad.


LB is inconsistent, but I think he was playing injured through last year playoffs, and after the series against the lakers he was in pain when we faced the spurs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well he has also been terrible against them in the regular season when he's not injured . To their credit, it's mostly because they just know how to defend him. I remember one time this year when Udoka was on him, and Barbosa did his little slip play with him and Nash - where he acts like he's setting up for a three in the corner, then Nash leads him with a pass about 10 feet in front of him and he's so fast he beats his man there for a layup almost every time. The Spurs have been notoriously good at defending that play, and when Barbosa beat Udoka, Popp IMMEDIATELY took a timeout even though they had the lead and completely reamed him. And as soon as the play happened you could see clipboards flying and ties swirling through the air as the Spurs assistant coaching staff erupted in fury. I laughed because it was a very funny scene, but it kind of made me sad because I know our coaching staff is simply not on that level in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

His stats have been impressive, but I haven't been able to see him play. 


OT: Arclite, can you send me that pic of your avatar? The full size if you have it?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Here it is, not the greatest quality sadly but still a great pic.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks man! love that pic.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ehh...guess I was wrong about this fool..He aint that bad I guess unless he starts sucking again then i am going to ***** again lol.


----------

